# Tribute to ENWorld:  I Love This Board



## Rel (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm getting ready to embark upon a weekend of tremendous fun with the third North Carolina Game Day.  I would not be doing this without these wonderful boards and the people who run and populate them.  This morning in a Rules thread, Piratecat popped in to say, "I love this place" and it resonated with me and a song that I'd just heard on the radio.  So, with much love and apologies to Toby Keith:  

I Love This Board (to the tune of I Love This Bar)

_We got DM's,
We got players,
Min-maxers and slayers
We got Noah
We got Morrus 
We got buddies who know us
And the crowd here will stat up your orcish horde
Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, I love this board.

We got Cthulhu
We got Core Rules
Story Hour Threads and House Rules
And we got Roll-Play
We got Roleplay
Three legged cats and guys called Clay
And we’ll suggest feats for your Bard/Half-Minotaur
Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, I love this board.

I love this board
It’s my kind of place,
Just loggin’ on the front page,
Puts a big smile on my face,
You won’t get bored
Talk ‘bout your Verdant Lord
Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, I love this board.

I’ve seen Dinkeldogs
We’ve got Henry
Crothian’s posts are many
And we got Smurfs
That are Hyper
Studyin’ rules since he’s been in diapers
And Mark’s got DM’s Advice – Oh thank the Lord
Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, I love this board. (yes I do)

Rel: I like my dice

Board Members: I like my dice

Rel: And I like my battlemat

Board Members: I like my battlemat

I like to thumb through my Splatbooks, I like all that gaming crap…

But I love this board
It’s my kind of place
Just readin’ about Wulf Ratbane,
Puts a big smile on my face,
The wisdom stored
Can’t be ignored
Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, I love this board.
Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm, Hmmm,  I just love this old board._

Y'all have a nice weekend now, ya' hear?


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey, Detroit gameday this weekend too!  All hail ENWorld, spawner of gamedays across the country!


----------



## Henry (Jan 30, 2004)

ENWorld's kinda like the TV show All in the Family - it's spawned spin-offs all over the place. Heck, some of its spin-offs have spawned spin-offs! 

I almost feel like I'm in a beer commercial, _"Guys, it doesn't get any better than this."_ *toast*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 30, 2004)

EN_World is POP culture!  Cebs, insiders, news, reviews, movers and shakes, up and comers, all can be found on this site!


----------



## BSF (Jan 30, 2004)

Heh - Cheesy songs and all that stuff.  ENWorld is a pretty special little place.

Thanks Rel!


----------



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2004)

Heck, ENWorld is so cool that I've made tons of friends, learned a lot of new stuff, gotten plenty of ideas, had hours of fun reading, and more- !  

What else does a gamer need (other than a game)??


----------



## Biohazard (Jan 30, 2004)

Man, I have to add my voice to the din.  I love enworld.  I'm here every day, bumming around, reading posts, adding my own two cents...this place rocks.  I truly do salute those of you who run this place.  I love it.


----------



## Henry (Jan 30, 2004)

Come to think of it, I like the concept of this thread so much, that I think it deserves to go on tour!

We'll have it's next showing in Meta. Check local times for a forum near you!


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 30, 2004)

That's some awesome lyric adaptation, Rel!


----------



## diaglo (Jan 30, 2004)

Rel,

i hate to tell you this but Toby Keith ain't real country.  


nobody's dog got shot or runned over.

noboby's wife left them.

nobody's hankering for anything.


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 30, 2004)

EN World: I liked it so much, I bought the company.**



**Well, not really, but I did donate to it...


----------



## Rel (Jan 30, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> i hate to tell you this but Toby Keith ain't real country.
> 
> ...




Diaglo, I'll grant that no dogs were harmed during the creation of "I Love This Bar", but you've got to be kidding me.  Toby Keith is REAL country:

Whiskey for my men, beer for my horses.  Nobody gives their horse beer in a pop song.

Another case in point:  "I'm a feedin' the dog, sackin' the trash,
It's 'honey do this' and 'honey do that',
I sobered up and I got to thinkin' 'Girl, you ain't much fun since I stopped drinkin'."

That IS country music, my friend.


----------



## Henry (Jan 30, 2004)

Hear, Hear! 

Country is music for bad times AND good!

If you ever want to suredly get caught for speeding, listen to "Ain't goin' down till the sun comes up," at top volume, on an Interstate.  

Quick Tip: better to listen to on straight stretches of country backroad.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

I love this place to, that's the reason that has taken me back


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 30, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> And we got Smurfs
> That are Hyper
> Studyin’ rules since he’s been in diapers




_Yeah_ - three lines, baby.  I win!

-Hyp.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 1, 2004)

I love EN WORLD.

This place has helped me to be a better player and a better DM.  It has expanded my horizons as a gamer and introduced me to wonderful people.  The EN World Game Days have been great fun  and the story hours are great.  (Josh, how was the Detroit Gameday? Also, did you finish that story hour yet?)

For the most part, I think EN World has been very welcoming to people of diverse opinions and playing styles.  We have people here who are very inventive and imaginative, and great role players.  We have people who are brilliant strategists. rules experts, and eloquent writers.  I think we all have something to learn from each other, especially from those whose gaming styles or interests differ greatly from our own.  In the end, this site and gaming are about one thing: fun.  Let us remember that amid our debates.  Someone who disagrees with you is not necessarily your enemy; rather, he may have a different perspective and a different set of experiences.  For the most part, I find gamers to be a friendly and tolerant group.  The person we deem an oddball may have a perfectly valid opinion, and usually has something to contribute.  (Is it me, or gamers attacking other gamers on everything from playing styles to campaign settings seem weird in light of how gamers are sometimes portrayed in the popular media?)

So, here is to EN World.  Let's keep this community going, let's continue to have fun, and let's continue to grow -- together.


----------



## Mark (Feb 1, 2004)

Good stuff!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey, you aren't allowed to have a love-in without inviting me. This is a great site. I've made friends here and I'd like to think that despite my occasional outbursts of absurdity, my presence is enjoyed (if that isn't the truth, please don't tell me. I don't need one of the illusions I cling to in life popped like a balloon today ). Anyway, I've witnessed a few online communities that appeared strong self destruct over time. ENWorld seems to just be getting stronger, and I'm proud to be a part of it.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2004)

Wow I got a mention, yet I feel like I've been type cast


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow I got a mention, yet I feel like I've been type cast




This Is Not News 

-Hyp.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 1, 2004)

Another wonderful thing about EN World is how we come together in times of crisis.  We have mourned the death of members such as Chairman Kaga, and mourned with our fellow members over their losses.  We  have comforted the sick and the grieving, as well as those who felt a little lost.  

EN Worlders helped save this site a few months back by a fundraiser that astonished me in how much was raised and how quickly it was done.  Recently, several of us banded together to help out Paladin and Paladinwife.

We live in many different countries and climates.  Yet we are a community that bands together to help our own.  I think the sense of camraderie is one of the things that makes EN World a friendly place to visit. True, sometimes people get a little out of hand.  However, I think most EN Worlders do care about how their posts affect others.  We have wonderful people with good ideas here, so my advice to our newer or disaffected members is to try to participate more. Not everyone will agree with you,  but this is fairly common in life. Heck, you probably could not get 400 EN Worlders to sing the Spam song from Monty Python.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 2, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Heck, you probably could not get 400 EN Worlders to sing the Spam song from Monty Python.



 Come on everyone, join in! 
 Spam spam spam spam. Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!

 Yes, I love ENWorld too. I've made friends here, had great conversations about obsure things, learned alot about RPing, offered advice, taken advice, networked for my real life job, and found a place to spend a good portion of my working hours. I'm glad to be a part of this place on the web, and I'm looking forward to hanging around with everyone here for quite a while.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 2, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> This is a great site. I've made friends here and I'd like to think that despite my occasional outbursts of absurdity, my presence is enjoyed (if that isn't the truth, please don't tell me. I don't need one of the illusions I cling to in life popped like a balloon today ).




We love you, man!  

 

Now gimme a signed copy of Serpent Kingdoms!


----------

